# Happy Valley



## Foxbat (Apr 13, 2016)

Don't know if anybody's been watching this but I think it's superbly written with the main players having some  great depth of character. 
Happy Valley (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## farntfar (Apr 13, 2016)

I saw the first series. After starting very well it just got better.
The baddy was really scary.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Apr 13, 2016)

Just added this to my Netflix list, thanks to your recommendations!


----------

